# Engine orientation



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

What is the advantage of the second pulling engine running backwards? On full sized engines, not scale


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Here's a thread from last spring that covered this topic.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=32746


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

MtRR75 said:


> Here's a thread from last spring that covered this topic.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=32746


Well, of course it's the simple explanation. Not the complex operation of diesel generators in forward and reverse I had imagined. Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, when the engineer throws the reverser it changes 
electric connections and results in the electric motors in
the trucks to turn the opposite direction.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the place where i go for coffee usually has active and retired cn / cp engineers, so i asked them ... basicaly no advantage, engines pull equally well either direction, regulations require engineer in front unit for track visibility .. however they try to get a 'better' unit in front, quieter cab, better a/c, newer units also have refridgerators and toilets in them .. normal operation is two up front, one in the middle and sometimes a rear pusher, train length around 10,000 feet, just under two miles


----------



## hirailer (Oct 24, 2013)

Modern diesel locomotives run exactly the same in forward or reverse, there is no advantage to an engine running in reverse.

Cheers
Mel


----------

